# Good net wrap???



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Found this net wrap at dealer today. $250/roll 9840 feet and made in USA! 
I'm liking this.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

You can get farmers cheaper than that on Fastline. Get ahold of swmnhay, he carries some good stuff as well.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Shipping will be a killer.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> Shipping will be a killer.


I can get you the exact same netwrap for 50 a roll less.Or I can sell you some better netwrap.Or I can sell you something stronger/heavier for that price also.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> I can get you the exact same netwrap for 50 a roll less.Or I can sell you some better netwrap.Or I can sell you something stronger/heavier for that price also.


Does a person need to buy a certain number of rolls?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

single rolls are $10 higher and shipping can cost way more.It cost the same to ship 5 rolls as it does 20 on a pallet.So shipping full pallets helps keep price down per roll.I can ship any number on a pallet up to 20.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Do you handle the Pritchett net wrap? What would be the price per roll with shipping up to Rugby, ND for a whole pallet? the 64 inch wide.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

IHCman said:


> Do you handle the Pritchett net wrap? What would be the price per roll with shipping up to Rugby, ND for a whole pallet? the 64 inch wide.


Yes I do I sent you a PM with price plus shipping which will be about $150.A 25 roll pallet would help keep costs down on 64 x 7000


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Man I priced jd net wrap 64" x 9800' and they told me it would be $384/ roll!!! Mel


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Swmnhay 
Do you have anything comparable to john deere cover edge 
I'm not real happy with Vermeer surface wrap on the Four foot wide stuff Any suggestion on something better for either of my balers


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Before I get blasted more for paying $250, I only bought 2 rolls.
The alternative net wrap was made off shore and was $290/ roll because it had CNH on the sleeve.
I was just happy to find something US made under $275! 
It's funny how when you think you got a good deal, then you find out you really got a lousy deal lol


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Waterway64 said:


> Man I priced jd net wrap 64" x 9800' and they told me it would be $384/ roll!!! Mel


Do you get a jar of vasoline with it?lol.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

clowers said:


> Swmnhay
> Do you have anything comparable to john deere cover edge
> I'm not real happy with Vermeer surface wrap on the Four foot wide stuff Any suggestion on something better for either of my balers


We have either 48" or 51".The 51" will go around the edge a bit.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

tried JD cover 51" on 48" bales and in MY situation, it was an awful experience, but it was all I could find.


----------



## GawasFarm (Jul 10, 2013)

Waterway64 said:


> Man I priced jd net wrap 64" x 9800' and they told me it would be $384/ roll!!! Mel


I had to ask 3 times when I got quoted a price close to that at our only dealer in area Deere/Kubota, asked what made it double the price of anything else.....no reply.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I have been doing more pricing. Are Runnings store has 64". 9800' for $263 and our Vermeer dealer has 64" x 7000 for $264. I think I will check a couple more. And no, john Deere didn't even offer to throw in a jar of vas plebe! Mel


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Before I get blasted more for paying $250, I only bought 2 rolls.
> The alternative net wrap was made off shore and was $290/ roll because it had CNH on the sleeve.
> I was just happy to find something US made under $275!
> It's funny how when you think you got a good deal, then you find out you really got a lousy deal lol


Grasshopper, google it's called.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Google no workie for 2 roll net wrap zen master.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Waterway64 said:


> I have been doing more pricing. Are Runnings store has 64". 9800' for $263 and our Vermeer dealer has 64" x 7000 for $264. I think I will check a couple more. And no, john Deere didn't even offer to throw in a jar of vas plebe! Mel


the 64 x 9800 roll will weigh less then a 7000' roll of Pritchett brand.

Netwrap is not all the same!!!!!

Well the Runnings handles Tama and Tama makes it for JD and JD charges you more.IMAGINE THAT!!


----------



## hf449269 (Jun 4, 2014)

SWMNHAY can you send me some prices on your net we had a disaster with some straw and our JD 64" cover edge and we want to try something different 290 of 300 bales the net blew off want to hear about your best stuff for our 568 JD baler


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

hf449269 said:


> SWMNHAY can you send me some prices on your net we had a disaster with some straw and our JD 64" cover edge and we want to try something different 290 of 300 bales the net blew off want to hear about your best stuff for our 568 JD baler


How many wraps did you have on?
Was it rotary combined wheat?
Got pictures?

We've seen and heard of issues of net issues with rotary wheat straw.Mostly baled with a NH baler set on high pressure.And with 2-3 wraps.I recommend 4 wraps with rotary wheat straw and 3 on cornstalks.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

How soon after baling did the net blow? On 290 of 300 bales? If it was blowing when the bale was dumped I wouldn't have got 10 bales done before wondering what the @#$% was going on. I have used Prichett wrap on wheat straw with no problems at all, NH baler set at medium pressures, 2.5 turns.


----------



## hf449269 (Jun 4, 2014)

They didn't start blowing up till 5 months later it was around Christmas time when they started blowing up. What was odd to me was they all blew up in different places some in the middle some on ends top and bottom and it wasn't at the end of the net either it would anywhere. our biggest problem is we have one heck of a mess out there now we have tried to lay some out and rebale but that hasn't worked too good. The big wig from deere told us we didn't know how to run our baler and our baler wasn't properly. He kept telling us it couldn't be the net wrap had to be something on our end but he gave us 5 free rolls of net so who knows.We took it into Deere and they couldn't find anything wrong so we are dumb founded.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just reporting back on the net wrap. 
It takes another 1/2-3/4 turn to do the same job as the net wrap I used last year made in Israel. 
Cheaper by about $60, but less bales per roll.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

What's the length of a Pritchett 48" roll of net wrap?


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Maybe I found my answer at 9840'.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> They didn't start blowing up till 5 months later it was around Christmas time when they started blowing up


I'm gonna wonder out loud if you baled these bales as tight as possible and really dry, then they got soaked good. I had some corn stalk bales do that to me. They were unusually fine and dense, and after a prolonged wet spell the net split on some of them. My theory is that they expanded when they got wet.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

If your broken bales will hold together at all about the best way to move them would be with pallet forks or 3 pt bale mover, go entirely underneath the bale.


----------



## Stuckey1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Same here swmnhay! I'd like some prices I'm looking for some 240 knot sq twine


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Bonfire said:


> What's the length of a Pritchett 48" roll of net wrap?


Yep 9840


----------



## 3srcattleco (Apr 24, 2014)

I pay 304 dollars a roll for 51 coveredge. I would love some pricing for quality wrap.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm going to have to switch net wrap as well. Problem is, I only make 1000 4x5's per year, so I only need 4 rolls. 
Is there any way to get quality net wrap shipped for reasonable price if only 4/yr ?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> I'm going to have to switch net wrap as well. Problem is, I only make 1000 4x5's per year, so I only need 4 rolls.
> Is there any way to get quality net wrap shipped for reasonable price if only 4/yr ?


I can ship a. Part pallet but it will cost the same per pallet if 4 rolls or 20

Split a palet with someone..?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Stuckey1 said:


> Same here swmnhay! I'd like some prices I'm looking for some 240 knot sq twine


dont have any 240


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

CY

You got any cover edge stuff 51" ???


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

rajela said:


> CY
> You got any cover edge stuff 51" ???


Yea have 51 x 9840


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

swmnhay

What brand netwrap do you sell? I use 4ft edge to edge on my JD 467 and local JD dealer charges me $340 for 12,500 ft roll


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Tx Jim said:


> swmnhay
> 
> What brand netwrap do you sell? I use 4ft edge to edge on my JD 467 and local JD dealer charges me $340 for 12,500 ft roll


I can go one direction to a Deere dealer and get 48" X 13200' for right at 320. Go the other direction to a different Deere dealer and the same roll is right at 350.



JD3430 said:


> I'm going to have to switch net wrap as well. Problem is, I only make 1000 4x5's per year, so I only need 4 rolls.
> Is there any way to get quality net wrap shipped for reasonable price if only 4/yr ?


Get a pallet of 20 and have 5 years worth. It'll keep stored out of the weather. I bet that pallet would cost a couple hundred dollars in freight. Sounds like the Prichett would allow you to put less on so cost per bale might be cheaper compared to what your paying now. I'm going to try to find an online calculator.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www2.vermeer.com/vermeer/LA/en/N/netwrap_calculator


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

http://www.deere.com/servlet/CoverEdgeVsTwineServlet


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Bonfire said:


> I can go one direction to a Deere dealer and get 48" X 13200' for right at 320. Go the other direction to a different Deere dealer and the same roll is right at 350.
> 
> Get a pallet of 20 and have 5 years worth. It'll keep stored out of the weather. I bet that pallet would cost a couple hundred dollars in freight. Sounds like the Prichett would allow you to put less on so cost per bale might be cheaper compared to what your paying now. I'm going to try to find an online calculator.


LOL on priceing.You would be surprised how bad some dealers are sticking it to the smaller guys getting a roll a time.They cater to the bigger customers big time.And prices can vary over $100 per roll.

I charge $10 less for a pallet then single rolls and in most cases will cover the shipping when buying a pallet.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I wonder if I could convince our local, independent farm/feed store (which actually caters to farmers) to buy a pallet of Pritchett. I'm in the same situation as JD, I'd like better wrap but I'm not going to buy a five year supply to make it happen.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

*got some neighbors that use net also?split a pallet?SOME feedstores,dealers try gouging with huge markups.*


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Talking with a neighbor who just bought a JD 567, he told me that JD 64" net wrap was about $350/roll. I was at Farm and Home today and Titan 64" 7000' roll was $219.

Is JD net wrap a bigger roll? Or is it that green stripe that makes it worth more?

Ralph


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> *got some neighbors that use net also?split a pallet?SOME feedstores,dealers try gouging with huge markups.*


Obviously if I talk him into buying a skid for the store, I'll get a special discount


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

rjmoses said:


> Talking with a neighbor who just bought a JD 567, he told me that JD 64" net wrap was about $350/roll. I was at Farm and Home today and Titan 64" 7000' roll was $219.
> 
> Is JD net wrap a bigger roll? Or is it that green stripe that makes it worth more?
> 
> Ralph


I think JD net went from 11000' to 12000' last year IIRC. I paid $340 the last roll I bought. They are not too light weight either. I have to really grunt to heave it up on the baler.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

they made the roll longer but thinner.

If we made a 12,000' you would have a heck of a time lifting it.It would be over 150 lbs.for 64"


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

This topic brings up some good questions:

First, I can barely handle a roll of 64" 7000' Titan net wrap--I'm guessing the weight is about 80-90 lbs. I use 2 3/4 wraps on a bale and get about 150 bales per roll. I have found this is the best setting for me in that the hay keeps best and I don't feel that I am using too much net wrap.

If I was using a 12,000' roll, would the weight be proportionally more? I know I couldn't handle a roll by myself if that was the case, especially on hillsides!

Would I have to use more wraps--maybe 4-5? If so, where's the savings? And on which side--7,000 or 12,000'?

Then again, would more wraps maybe shed water better for bales stored outside? Thinner plastic, but more of it?

I'd be curious if anyone has tried both and what their experiences have been.

Ralph


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

The deere 12,000ft roll requires no more wraps than any other wrap. Not sure on any of the other balers but a Deere the roll has to stay around 12" dia or it will not fit in the net wrap compartment.

http://www.ambraco.com/BaleNetwrap/pdf/JD_BaleNetWrap_withTamaTecPlus.pdf


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

rajela said:


> The deere 12,000ft roll requires no more wraps than any other wrap. Not sure on any of the other balers but a Deere the roll has to stay around 12" dia or it will not fit in the net wrap compartment.
> 
> http://www.ambraco.com/BaleNetwrap/pdf/JD_BaleNetWrap_withTamaTecPlus.pdf


How does Deere get 12,000' on the roll? Thinner? And if it doesn't take any more wraps, is it stronger?

Forgive my ignorance, but it seems that something has to give somewhere, either size, thickness, strength---get my drift?

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

rajela said:


> The deere 12,000ft roll requires no more wraps than any other wrap. Not sure on any of the other balers but a Deere the roll has to stay around 12" dia or it will not fit in the net wrap compartment.
> 
> http://www.ambraco.com/BaleNetwrap/pdf/JD_BaleNetWrap_withTamaTecPlus.pdf


Pass the kool-aide.

Compareing it is the only way to find out yourself.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Done did...............


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

swmnhay said:


> they made the roll longer but thinner.
> 
> If we made a 12,000' you would have a heck of a time lifting it.It would be over 150 lbs.for 64"


64" only has 9,700 ft per roll.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Does anyone know the weight on a 12,000' roll of deere 51" wrap?


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Not sure there isn't any weight on the packaging that I can see.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

You don't have to buy JD wrap to still get more wrap on your rolls....

http://www.tama.co.il/bale-netwrap-brands/tama-marathon-4200m-2800m/

http://www.tama.co.il/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/TamaNet-Edge-to-Edge-4500m.pdf


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I started out with Tama brand and liked it. It was all I knew.

Last year I switched to a tougher net and will never go back to the soft stretching net.

We left 100 rolls outside until late December. The rolls wrapped in the soft net squatted in the elements and absorbed more moisture. The bottoms were flat. The rolls made with stronger net kept their shape much better.

A friend added net wrap to his 467. He did the math and said the Deere net was not much more expensive than other net when you divided cost by feet. What he most liked about the Deere net was the color. He said the green net has more cosmetic appeal.

I could care less what anyone wraps their hay with. I do feel I learned a lot by trying other brands. I intend to give Pritchett a try soon just to see for myself if it is as good as people say it is.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Tim/South said:


> I started out with Tama brand and liked it. It was all I knew.
> 
> Last year I switched to a tougher net and will never go back to the soft stretching net.
> 
> ...


Hmmm very interesting!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Tim/South said:


> What he most liked about the Deere net was the color. He said the green net has more cosmetic appeal.


People in my area believe in the green. By that I mean I can put an add up saying yada yada yada about this hay and put an identical add up saying "baled with a deere" and the second will get more response. By running deere wrap it seems to give people the opinion that I have put up a better product. Is the product any better or worse? I will probably never know, wrap runs me $290 a roll and I feel I get my money's worth. Then again what works here might not work elsewhere.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Lewis Ranch said:


> People in my area believe in the green. By that I mean I can put an add up saying yada yada yada about this hay and put an identical add up saying "baled with a deere" and the second will get more response.


I know a man who ran an add on CL. One person called and actually asked if the hay was baled with a John Deere baler? He asked if that made a difference? She replied that John Deer balers made better hay.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Tim/South said:


> I know a man who ran an add on CL. One person called and actually asked if the hay was baled with a John Deere baler? He asked if that made a difference? She replied that John Deer balers made better hay.


Looks like the word is out......


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

A good test of strength of any net wrap without even using it is to hook your finger around one strand and give it a pull.See how easy it is to break.Some will break fairly easy.some will be really hard to break.You can do it on the roll.

Seems that Europe has a standard and they advertise kgs per sq meter breaking force??IDK why it is not done here.Some co's are offering different grades of net here,some under a different label.

HERE we bale a lot of cornstalks and is a good test for netwrap.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Tim/South said:


> . What he most liked about the Deere net was the color. He said the green net has more cosmetic appeal.


I agree that the green strips on the JD(Ambraco) netwrap gives GRASS hay a greener color appearance(eye appeal).


----------

